# Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Welcome to the forum. I'm only starting my second year keeping bees. I would say your bees are Italians. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in. Also cool video.


----------



## DaveHeadCA (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*



skosma said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm only starting my second year keeping bees. I would say your bees are Italians. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in. Also cool video.


Heya, thanks for the hello... I'm guessing the first year for most is pretty tricky? Seemed so simple as the guy who dropped off the hive explained things. I'm sure it shall get easier. I'm hoping for success. I plan to open the hive in a week or two to see how the new box is filling in. I have 5 other 10 tray boxes so once I learn more I'll be ready to split hives.

-Dave


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Hello, welcome to Beesource. I cannot help you identify your bees as I am a complete New Bee as well, only hived my first packages less than 2 weeks ago.

Nice video and good luck.


----------



## DaveHeadCA (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Heheh, well thanks for saying howdy, and good luck to us both!


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Welcome, I'm new as well and hived my first two packages on 4/19. We have cold rainy weather here so I can't get inside till maybe Thursday, which is killing me. Cool video editing there David! Good luck with those awesome bugs.


----------



## DaveHeadCA (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*



Bee Herder said:


> Welcome, I'm new as well and hived my first two packages on 4/19. We have cold rainy weather here so I can't get inside till maybe Thursday, which is killing me. Cool video editing there David! Good luck with those awesome bugs.


Thanks, and wow, the bee keeping hobby is seemingly becoming a pretty big buZz lately. best of luck to you too.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Welcome David!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Hello and welcome.

Enjoy yer b's!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

You need Ray Mayler from this site. He is a member of the Sac beekeeping Club. Last name is spelt incorrectly.
Also please read some books, try beekeeping for dummies as a good first book to read.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Correct info on Ray
http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?67367-RayMarler


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

Welcome Dave. I'm also in the Sac area, but this is my first hive, so I'm a newb also. I just installed my package last month on the 12th. I agree about the Beekeeping for Dummies book, I found it really easy to read. I joined SABA last year, but I didn't renew for this year. I will probably get around to that eventually. Good luck 

oh, and they look like Italians to me also, but, not sure :kn:


----------



## DaveHeadCA (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*



Beestricken said:


> Welcome Dave. I'm also in the Sac area, but this is my first hive, so I'm a newb also. I just installed my package last month on the 12th. I agree about the Beekeeping for Dummies book, I found it really easy to read. I joined SABA last year, but I didn't renew for this year. I will probably get around to that eventually. Good luck
> 
> oh, and they look like Italians to me also, but, not sure :kn:


Right on, I was going to go to the last SABA meeting but I work Tuesday nights. Over the summer I don't really work nearly as much so if I'm in town I'll pop up at one of the meetings soon though. Seems like a great resource and must have a load of interesting folks. We've started the process of splitting today. What part of Sacramento are you in?


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Hello from a Califorina New"Bee" and. P.S. What type of Bee's do I have?*

I went to one meeting, it was interesting, but not for the reasons you'd think.
I am a little north of Sac area, in Placer County.


----------

